# [solved] Problem with cups automounting my printer

## kanba

Hi there,

can anybody tell me, how to switch off the automount feature of cups. Switching on my printer, the printer is added automatically to the printers.conf file. Unfortunately it comes with a wrong DeviceURI

```
<Printer PSC-1600-series2>

Info HP PSC 1600 series

Location zaphod

MakeModel HP PSC 1600 Series, hpcups 3.9.12

DeviceURI usb://HP/PSC%201600%20series?serial=HU51ODRCC5L0

State Idle

StateTime 1264104441

Type 36876

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-raster 0 hpcups

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

Adding the printer manually via the cups-interface I get this entry:

```
<DefaultPrinter PSC-1600-series>

Info HP PSC 1600 series

Location zaphod

MakeModel HP PSC 1600 Series, hpcups 3.9.12

DeviceURI hp:/usb/PSC_1600_series?serial=HU51ODRCC5L0

State Stopped

StateMessage ready to print

StateTime 1264095374

Reason paused

Type 36876

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-raster 0 hpcups

Accepting Yes

Shared No

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

if I delete the automatically added printer, it comes back with the wrong DeviceURI after switching it off and on again. So either the system should add the printer with the correct DeviceURI or the printer should not be added at all. And I'm not able to print, before deleting the newly added printer or reconfigure it to the correct DeviceURI.

I'm using 

```
 net-print/cups  1.4.2-r1!t(19:51:43 20.12.2009)(X acl dbus gnutls jpeg ldap linguas_de linguas_ja pam perl png python ssl tiff)
```

and

```
 net-print/hplip 3.9.12-r1(00:11:01 07.01.2010) (hpcups libnotify new-hpcups qt4 scanner snmp udev-acl)
```

System messages after switching on my printer:

```

Jan 21 22:05:37 zaphod hal_lpadmin: Running hal_lpadmin

Jan 21 22:05:38 zaphod hal_lpadmin: hal_lpadmin triggered by usblp kernel module

Jan 21 22:05:38 zaphod hal_lpadmin: Using device ID from HAL database entry

Jan 21 22:05:38 zaphod hal_lpadmin: add

Jan 21 22:05:38 zaphod hal_lpadmin: URIs: ['usb://HP/PSC%201600%20series?serial=HU51ODRCC5L0', 'hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_4811_HU51ODRCC5L0_if1_printer_HU51ODRCC5L0']

Jan 21 22:05:38 zaphod hal_lpadmin: HPLIP Fax URIs: None

Jan 21 22:05:38 zaphod hal_lpadmin: Calling GetReady

Jan 21 22:05:38 zaphod hal_lpadmin: D-Bus method call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.redhat.NewPrinterNotification was not provided by any .service files

Jan 21 22:05:40 zaphod hal_lpadmin: Device ID: MFG:HP;MDL:PSC 1600 series;DES:5740;CMD:MLC,PCL,PML,DW-PCL,DESKJET,DYN; URI:usb://HP/PSC%201600%20series?serial=HU51ODRCC5L0

Jan 21 22:05:41 zaphod hal_lpadmin: PPD: drv:///hp/hpcups.drv/hp-psc_1600_series.ppd; Status: 0

Jan 21 22:05:41 zaphod hal_lpadmin: Added printer PSC-1600-series2

Jan 21 21:05:42 zaphod kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 21 21:05:43 zaphod kernel: scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HP       PSC 1610         1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Jan 21 21:05:43 zaphod kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Jan 21 21:05:43 zaphod kernel: usb 2-1:1.3: uevent

Jan 21 21:05:43 zaphod kernel: usb 2-1: uevent

Jan 21 21:05:43 zaphod kernel: usb 2-1:1.3: uevent

Jan 21 21:05:43 zaphod kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

any help? ThanksLast edited by kanba on Wed Jan 27, 2010 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Remove usblp from your kernel, CUPS does not need it.

----------

## kanba

Solved my Problem.

Thanxs

----------

